# Cutting Board with Padauk - Problems



## David350 (Mar 5, 2019)

I used some Padauk to make a cutting board as I like the color but now I'm having second thoughts.  The first one I finished (just sanded then applied food safe mineral oil) had the Padauk orange color staining the Maple and Cherry I also used in the cutting board.  I have several more to finish and am wondering if there is anything I can do before applying the mineral oil to help minimize the staining.  I thought about blowing it off with compressed air and using a tack cloth to make sure I have as much of the dust removed, but is there anything else that would help?  

Are there any other species I should avoid due to this issue?  Additionally, are there some other species that add great color without the staining?  It seems like Purpleheart is ok...  Thanks, David


----------



## Shock me (Mar 5, 2019)

Remember that if you like the color now, you probably wont in a few years as both paduak and purpleheart will turn brown with age. As far as the colors bleeding, I've seen this happen before- I still suspect the culprit is colored ultrafine sanding dust. I've had good results using a scraper for the final surfacing, less good (but better than nothing) results sanding and cleaning thoroughly with mineral spirits before applying finish.


----------



## FourKingsThingsLLC (Mar 5, 2019)

Not sure how to prevent the coloration issues, but something that you may want to keep in mind is how wood colors will change over time with exposure to UV. I was unaware of some of these, including Padauk, until I saw this post by AAW that I reposted to my own page. Hope this helps.

https://www.facebook.com/FourKingsThingsLLC/posts/2172191486149030


----------



## leehljp (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't have a definitive answer but yes, I know from experience that certain finishes, thinners and oils cause some woods to bleed. Bloodwood will bleed from acetone. I had bleeding happen once with lacquer but I can't remember which wood I was using.

After my first experience with bright colored wood segmented with holly, I learned to test the finish. Believe it or not, CA causes the least bleeding.

One way around it is to spray with light coats of clear - lacquer or water based polys or dewaxed shellac. I haven't tried mineral oils but light coats sprayed on - if you can get that and let it set for a while. There is some very light almost clear tung oil available. Tung oil can be sprayed, but let it set/cure for a while. 

Brushing and wiping will cause what you experienced.


----------

